# New Jersey Reptile and Pet Expo (April 7)



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, I might have found about this on the boards, but I'm not sure. Anyway, I thought I'd share with everyone in the area, cuz it looks really interesting:










New Jersey Reptile And Pet Expo

April 7, 2013 9 am - 5 pm.

Teaneck Armory

1799 Teaneck Road, Teaneck New Jersey 07666


New Jersey Reptile Expo Vendors
REPXOTICA
MIKE SEIFERT GECKOS
R & R AQUATICS
DRAGON TOWN REPTILES
TIFFANY’S FROG
A.M.K. REPTILES
MANHATTAN AQUARIUMS
PRO PRODUCTS
R & T PET SUPPLY
RICK KRUMRINE REPTILES
DVM EXOTICS
RIDGEWOOD VETENARY HOSPITAL
WHITE MOUNTAIN REPTILES
TURTLE 2 TURTLE
RALPHIES CORK BARK
A & L METAL ARTS
AQUAMARINE
HAGAN INDUSTRIES
ZAP PHOTOGRAPHY
YA YA’S YUM YUMS
HOG HEAVEN HEDGE HOGS
THE REAL MACAW
C AND J RETILES
RAINFOREST EXPERIENCE
EDU SNAKES
RALPH COLONNELLO ENT.
BOB HERSCHE REPTILES
And more to come…


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Did anyone go to this? Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike1980 (Apr 10, 2013)

I went. It was the first show so kind of small. Hopefully it picks up steam in the future. My wife and kid enjoyed it because the was stuff for children. Not much in terms of darts. I did meet one vendor/greeder and picked up two alanis froglets. Made it worth going.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

So I went as well. As far as frogs were concerned, there was a much better showing than most reptile shows. Along with the usual suspects I saw some mantella and even atelopus (cheap too). I feel lie there was a good overall variety compared to regular reptile shows (which i feel are like 80% snakes). I guess I got there a little late (1pm maybe?) and the vendor that had short tailed opossums was sold out, and I was kinda bummed cuz I wanted to check those guys out.

It definitely was geared towards a younger audience (or for parents that wanted to bring their kids), as there was a BOUNCE HOUSE (my girlfriend informed me there was certainly an age/weight limit  ) and also a petting zoo (also a non-petting zoo. apparently bobcats are on the non-petting list).

Overall I liked it, if only for the greater variety of stuff.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

It was OK. If you're a kid you'd probably think it was great. I think there were three vendors with frogs. Saw my first pygmy hedgehogs there. I think the biggest vendor was Max Pet. The venue has promise - vendors only filled up about half of the armory.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet. Thanks for the info guys... I guess I'll make the trip next time. Bouncy house eh? Haha.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah. Although I never went near enough to confirm age/weight restrictions on the bounce house, I'm pretty sure any parents in the immediate area would severely JUDGE any adults like me who would want to have fun. Tsk, tsk.


----------

